# APR ECU Upgrade and Limited Powertrain Warranty for the Atlas 2.0T!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We are pleased to present our APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade and APR Plus Limited Powertrain Warranty for the VW Atlas 2.0T!

The APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade is available for 87, 91 or 93 octane and produces 291 to 319 HP with 317 to 348 FT-LBS of torque! Expect up to 41 to 66 HP and 57 to 88 FT-LBS of torque over stock throughout the powerband.










The APR Plus ECU Upgrade produces 291 HP and 317 FT-LBS of torque and includes an APR Plus Limited Powertrain Warranty that matches the term limit of your original VW warranty, giving you peace of mind when modifying your engine. This program is the same as our Stage 1 87 octane software. 










Both upgrades make your Atlas 2.0T exceptionally quicker in all scenarios and are offered with a 30 day money back guarantee. Please visit our product page for detailed information on these upgrade, including power figures, dyno graphs, and more.

Details: https://goapr.io/atlas20t


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

That is fantastic! 

Do you have an estimate to what the gas mileage would be like with APR Plus ECU Upgrade?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> That is fantastic!
> 
> Do you have an estimate to what the gas mileage would be like with APR Plus ECU Upgrade?


I wouldn't dare to ask haha but then again, for people considering this ECU upgrade, you probably already eliminated the mileage hit as a criteria to move forward with the mod. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

So I understand the Plus requires 87 fuel and has no increased power from higher fuel? How does pricing work for Stage 1 with warranty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> That is fantastic!
> 
> Do you have an estimate to what the gas mileage would be like with APR Plus ECU Upgrade?


MPG comes down to driving style. If you're in it more, you'll use more gas. If you drive the same way you did before, customers report better MPG. 



ChimneyJim said:


> So I understand the Plus requires 87 fuel and has no increased power from higher fuel? How does pricing work for Stage 1 with warranty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


87 is the minimum required octane for APR Plus. You can use higher grades and you may see a small increase in output. 

It's $1,099.99 for APR Plus.


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

Are these numbers at the crank or wheels? (Sorry in advance if I have performed a reading fail)


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

captobvious75 said:


> Are these numbers at the crank or wheels? (Sorry in advance if I have performed a reading fail)


Based on their site:
- Reported wheel figures measured on APR's in house Mustang Dynamometer with a US Atlas 2.0T, 8 Speed, using SAEJ1349 correction and an average of multiple runs. Crank figures are estimated based on the measured wheel figures. Results may vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, other variables and other modifications.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Figures above are crank. our website has a drop down to show wheel.


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

wow great improvement...……...I loves my VR6 less now. Anything for VR6?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> MPG comes down to driving style. If you're in it more, you'll use more gas. *If you drive the same way you did before, customers report better MPG. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?! That is amazing. I will seriously consider this. The only concern I have is warranty issues. Will every single problem occurring in the car be blamed on the tune at VW dealerships now?

Also just to confirm, you guys will also provide a 72000 miles / 6 years warranty on things related to the drivetrain?

Edit:
I found on your website that the my local VW Dealership is an APR dealer too! I am gonna check it out. Thanks!


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

These are fantastic numbers. I can imagine putting the power down is a challenge with FWD.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> Really?! That is amazing. I will seriously consider this. The only concern I have is warranty issues. Will every single problem occurring in the car be blamed on the tune at VW dealerships now?
> 
> Also just to confirm, you guys will also provide a 72000 miles / 6 years warranty on things related to the drivetrain?
> 
> ...


Yes, just get to an VW APR dealer and don't worry about it! haha this would be a better $1000 expenditure before the digital cockpit Lol


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes, just get to an VW APR dealer and don't worry about it! haha this would be a better $1000 expenditure before the digital cockpit Lol


Heck yea! That much added torque, must feel like a new engine. If I also get a BETTER mpg it shapes up to be the best $1000 I can spend on the car.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> Heck yea! That much added torque, must feel like a new engine. If I also get a BETTER mpg it shapes up to be the best $1000 I can spend on the car.


I am envious! Know they can't squeeze too much out of the VR6s but I would still love to have an available tune for it.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I am envious! Know they can't squeeze too much out of the VR6s but I would still love to have an available tune for it.


Gonna go to the dealership and talk this over. If I do this I'll definitely report back. More reasons to get a 2.0T!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> Gonna go to the dealership and talk this over. If I do this I'll definitely report back. More reasons to get a 2.0T!


haha...but I need my 4 mo up here...I would love to have the VR6T though!


----------



## fdones (Oct 5, 2018)

*Atlas 2.0 SE*

Just got mine done yesterday went with the 93 octane ...this thing is a beast feels like a GTI off the line crazy passing power ! Do have a question for APR ... before the thirty days are up can I downgrade to the plus and pay the difference ?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

fdones said:


> Just got mine done yesterday went with the 93 octane ...this thing is a beast feels like a GTI off the line crazy passing power ! Do have a question for APR ... before the thirty days are up can I downgrade to the plus and pay the difference ?


Great! Can you report your experience with the Gas mileage and how all the additional torque translates to the front wheels?


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I’m going to wait until the APR EFR7163 Turbocharger system is released for the Atlas.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

fdones said:


> Just got mine done yesterday went with the 93 octane ...this thing is a beast feels like a GTI off the line crazy passing power ! Do have a question for APR ... before the thirty days are up can I downgrade to the plus and pay the difference ?


Can you give us a call on that? It's possible we could work something out.


----------



## fdones (Oct 5, 2018)

*APR*

Two months in on Plus and love it ...just added muffler delete and Intake sounds amazing like a GTI ! I use 93 oct that has bumped my HP from 291 to 305 and tq from 319 to 335 and all under warranty ..... APR I need an exhaust when is that coming ???


----------

